# HDS 7 start up ?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Flash drives have gotten so inexpensive, that the pc software is now
on usb chips instead of cd's or dvd's. Put the drive in the usb port
and when the pc says it's ready, use my computer to explore the drve
for files/folders without doing any installations.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Brett, It was ready to go earlier know when I connect the Flash my computer says it is unavailable. And what am I looking for in my computer ? LOL


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Loading the PC app is the problem. After some searches it is common and it appears Navionics is not concerned. Anyone here have success loading it?


----------

